

Creationists suffer defeat in Oklahoma - trbecker
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/02/23/creationists-suffer-defeat-in-oklahoma/

======
zackattack
I actually disagree with the people at Discover magazine. "blatant anti-
reality leanings"? give me a break. i welcome the possibility for the state to
stop its fascist imposition of "Reality".

However this line -- "she once compared being gay to having cancer" makes me
ready to disagree with the rep.

